# Is the Diawa beef stick any good? or complete trash?



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

Well i heard diawa was a decent company
and it was 3o bucks for just the rod, idk if i got ripped or not... but its 12 ft

and i tried to see how much it could bend and it didn't bend that much.. but it says i can take 17-40lbs on the rod

and other rods above 10ft didn't seem to bend that much either... and yet costed over 100 dollars.

SO i was like what the heck if its breaks its only 30 bucks, its not i go intense fishing or ever actually Will bring up a 5lb + fish. even 3 lb blue fish are freaking huge, and i fish from the shore at PLO in the Chesapeake bay. 

And i don't see anybody bringing in fish longer than 18 inches, i mean before like 2004 fish were pretty big.. idk whut happened... Haven't seen rock fish either... scientists need to make a new hybrid that makes 10000000000 babies and has teeth and eats freaking everything and grows 5x faster version of the blue fish

Anyways i was wondering if the beef stick would serve me well for its money's worth. 

Thanks!


----------



## tylerhaase (May 16, 2011)

:fishing:i got the same thing 12 foot and it broke with a 1 1/2 pound blue they suck it breaks easy to go mith a 12 foot tica and it will last longer and they run about 75-150 bucks not that bad and you will be gtg


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like that rod is suspect. Don't be giving any scientists money to develop a hybrid that eats everything and grows real fast. After it eats up everything including its own species what are we gonna fish for? How come you spell costs,what etc wrong ,yet spell hybrid, scientists,etc. and get all them other hard words right? P.S. how many is a 1 with ten zeros behind it anyway?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

any of the beef sticks in the surf class are complete junk, from the one way -one time only graphite spin to produce the blank ,to the off market or low rung guides with one wrap of thread and a slight dip of epoxy to finish them,surprisingly the beef sticks in the boat/pier cat. are solid glass and an excellent rod for the money.


----------



## postman73 (May 23, 2011)

I have the 2-8 once Beef Stick. Rod handle came unglued after a few months use. The action is very floppy. I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

HStew said:


> Sounds like that rod is suspect. Don't be giving any scientists money to develop a hybrid that eats everything and grows real fast. After it eats up everything including its own species what are we gonna fish for? How come you spell costs,what etc wrong ,yet spell hybrid, scientists,etc. and get all them other hard words right? P.S. how many is a 1 with ten zeros behind it anyway?


Haha im a good typer but my laptops keyboard is warped and all messed up so i misspell some things. I guess i got lucky with the words hybrid and scientists. LOL, but yea after what everybody is saying guess i wasted all of my money... sigh.


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

j-u-n-k

don't expect a $30 rod to "serve you well". It ain't gonna happen.

Spend the money to get a good rod and never worry. There is a difference, cheap stuff breaks and you end up finally getting good stuff anyway. Why waste your money on something that's gonna disappoint ?

I see folks with Walmart combos all the time, they break the first or second time you use them.... a waste.


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

finfinder said:


> j-u-n-k
> 
> don't expect a $30 rod to "serve you well". It ain't gonna happen.
> 
> ...



U guys have to understand that the place that i go fishing. the blue fish on avg are 12-16 inches long! thats it!
and croakers are about 12 inches and spot are like the size of your hand!

thats what ppl catch here. there is no monster blues or monster rock fish here. maybe before 2005 u could catch blue fish the length of ur shin but not anymore... especially here, and from the shore. 

If u go fishing from a boat than its a diff story and i don't really care what u do on a damn boat.


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

tylerhaase said:


> :fishing:i got the same thing 12 foot and it broke with a 1 1/2 pound blue they suck it breaks easy to go mith a 12 foot tica and it will last longer and they run about 75-150 bucks not that bad and you will be gtg


dang a 1 n 1/2 lb blue fish... and it broke
was it off a really high up pier? im bringen em in from the shore/rocks... 

and i searched for a daiwa beefstick thread, and those posters i think it was 2005. said it worked well and that it was fine decent rod for its price. 

but u all seem to bash it so hard, like your daughter just told you her future career choice was to be a stripper.


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

postman73 said:


> I have the 2-8 once Beef Stick. Rod handle came unglued after a few months use. The action is very floppy. I guess you get what you pay for.


i got the 12ft beef stick rod
i think 8 guides and 2 peice
17-40lb
and 2-4oz or 6? idk its in the garage...


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

can't really speak on the beef stick, as i've never owned/fished with one. but i can say that, in many fishing situations, a lot of the walmart rods (especially the ugly stik/shakespeare types) will serve you just fine and last as long as the more expensive ones, as long as you're not beating your kids with them or something. no matter the price, no rod will withstand abuse or improper use for long. 

that being said, i'm sure there are also rods out there that you can baby from the start and still break on the third cast, and the likelihood of that happening increases as the price of the rod decreases. buyer beware.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

where do I start. is it the ROD? OR YOU. your Knots, techinc, etc. good caster can with any rod/reel. jmvvho


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

CrownOfKings said:


> U guys have to understand that the place that i go fishing. the blue fish on avg are 12-16 inches long! thats it!
> and croakers are about 12 inches and spot are like the size of your hand!
> 
> thats what ppl catch here. there is no monster blues or monster rock fish here. maybe before 2005 u could catch blue fish the length of ur shin but not anymore... especially here, and from the shore.
> ...


 Then you probably don't need an extra heavy 12' rod to begin with if that's what you catch.


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

SmoothLures said:


> Then you probably don't need an extra heavy 12' rod to begin with if that's what you catch.


But i fish of the shore... and i have to cast far... and its not the beach its the "rocks" and i don't want to be doing those dancing moves and turning around 180 degrees ontop of jumbled rocks. Especially where i go fishing where there are a lot of ppl nearby and i would have to space out my rods like 20 ft from each other. 

And this aint freshwater so every fishing rod over 10ft is medium heavy..


----------



## Jckhama (Jun 13, 2011)

I have one I use on sharks works great, hell the 12 foot alpha I got for 12 bucks at walmart last year lands them.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

They used to be GREAT back in the day. That's all we used in my neck of woods back then. Like others have said, they have gone down hill over the years like many other companies. There are better brands out there.


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

CrownOfKings said:


> But i fish of the shore... and i have to cast far... and its not the beach its the "rocks" and i don't want to be doing those dancing moves and turning around 180 degrees ontop of jumbled rocks. Especially where i go fishing where there are a lot of ppl nearby and i would have to space out my rods like 20 ft from each other.
> 
> And this aint freshwater so every fishing rod over 10ft is medium heavy..


You seem determined to buy the POS anyways so just go do it. I don't see a reason to ask opinions if you have your mind made up. If you can't tell the difference between the beefstick and a decent rod then you probably shouldn't spend the extra money but when it breaks don't say we didn't tell ya. They probably have a crap warranty too but then again it ain't worth sending back.


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

finfinder said:


> You seem determined to buy the POS anyways so just go do it. I don't see a reason to ask opinions if you have your mind made up. If you can't tell the difference between the beefstick and a decent rod then you probably shouldn't spend the extra money but when it breaks don't say we didn't tell ya. They probably have a crap warranty too but then again it ain't worth sending back.


haha i made this thread after i bought the thing, i wondered if it was actually any good. Nobody suspects a 30 dollar rod to be any good, i was wondering it was would hold up for its price for a little while. Don't have to get so angry. And its not a crap warranty 1 year a warranty seems pretty good to me, and its free... 

and yea i looked at an ugly stick too, it didn't bend as much either, the amount of flexibility in both rods were bout even. Ugly stick just costed like 125 when the beef stick cost 30. 

And im just a 18 year old kid, not like im trynna go pro and im not fishing in hardcore big fish jersey inlets either. I don't need anything special. 

U all seem to think i got a beef stick to go figh 300lb tuna and like im trynna get a new world record in casting or something, jesus.

Ima go fishing with it tmr, so lets see how it is...


----------



## sirstreet (Dec 11, 2008)

For what you're catching that rod will do just great.I fished with one for two years straight,had no problems,caught 4 ft. sharks with it and i was satisfied.But at some point just upgrade to sometthing better


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

CrownOfKings said:


> U guys have to understand that the place that i go fishing. the blue fish on avg are 12-16 inches long! thats it!
> and croakers are about 12 inches and spot are like the size of your hand!
> 
> thats what ppl catch here. there is no monster blues or monster rock fish here. maybe before 2005 u could catch blue fish the length of ur shin but not anymore... especially here, and from the shore.
> ...


used to fish PLO way back in the day,two words-bull sharks-yes they are in the bay,yes they eat smallish baits intended for bluefish and stripers,and yes they are bad a$$ and will snap some nice sticks also,the adage goes;you never know what you'll hook in a great big sea,have fun with beefstick till it doen't suit your needs or you crunch itand then step up to something better


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

CrownOfKings said:


> haha i made this thread after i bought the thing, i wondered if it was actually any good. Nobody suspects a 30 dollar rod to be any good, i was wondering it was would hold up for its price for a little while. Don't have to get so angry. And its not a crap warranty 1 year a warranty seems pretty good to me, and its free...
> 
> and yea i looked at an ugly stick too, it didn't bend as much either, the amount of flexibility in both rods were bout even. Ugly stick just costed like 125 when the beef stick cost 30.
> 
> ...


No wonder you're trying so hard to defend buying it, you're asking after you bought it. Genius.
You can fish with a hand line if you want, you can catch fish with anything but if you buy decent stuff it pays off in the end because you only do it once. It seems silly to buy it first and then try to justify it. The Beefstick ain't even worth the cost of sending it in for the "free" warranty if it breaks, so what's the point of the warranty ? Oh yeah, to make folks believe it's just as good as any other rod on the rack.

If you're saying that the Beefstick is all you can afford, I can certainly understand, but let's not confuse the Beefstick with a "good" rod.


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

finfinder said:


> No wonder you're trying so hard to defend buying it, you're asking after you bought it. Genius.
> You can fish with a hand line if you want, you can catch fish with anything but if you buy decent stuff it pays off in the end because you only do it once. It seems silly to buy it first and then try to justify it. The Beefstick ain't even worth the cost of sending it in for the "free" warranty if it breaks, so what's the point of the warranty ? Oh yeah, to make folks believe it's just as good as any other rod on the rack.
> 
> If you're saying that the Beefstick is all you can afford, I can certainly understand, but let's not confuse the Beefstick with a "good" rod.


Hahaha i am a dumbass sometimes but i guess i needed a rod urgently and the only thing under 40 bucks was a beef stick or some 9 ft penn rod, that was great it was really flexible n all but i just wanted the beef stick cuz i like casting long rods, its fun as hell. So it was a heat of the moment choice. 

And i was curious about its worth, see if i got completly ripped off. also i said i was being the protaganist u always gotta have a good side or positive side. can't be so baised unless it truly is trash and is truly worth 50 cents compared to 30 bucks. But some people eventually posted on here and said they pulled in sharsk with it. so im more excited to go see how it works tmr...if i catch fish... 

As for warranty, lol i know its a probably a sale scheme, probably part of the 30 dollar price anyways. And i mean whats wrong with a 1 year warranty... i mean if the tip breaks id still rather get a new beef stick back for free... i mean you could cut off all the rings from the Beef stick and if ur other rods eye holes break you can use the beef stick eye holes. 

that what i do... cut off ur broken eye hole, rip off the seal and thread, than get ur mismatch eye hole and get thread and wrap it tight, than take gorrila glue and seal that thing and it works great! ugly but who cares. Not like u can see anything night fishing anyways.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

They don't break easy. I am currently using one as a back up heaver for my slide rigging. They are tough as nails. Wouldn't recommend it for surf casting though.


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

smacks fanatic said:


> They don't break easy. I am currently using one as a back up heaver for my slide rigging. They are tough as nails. Wouldn't recommend it for surf casting though.


How come? im still a novice so i don't understand a lot of these things yet. Like why? whats the difference? Than where would you use the beefstick?


----------

